# Uber vs Lyft : What's Really Going On?



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is an amalgamation of two posts I'd made in another thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/forced-to-accept-uberx-on-blackcar.2876/page-3

*Guys guys guys!
Please put on your UberThinking caps!
This has to do with Lyft Lyft Lyft!
At this particular moment All UBER POLICIES raison d'etre is LYFT!

In NYC Lyft just entered over a month ago. Their biggest problem from the get go was having enough drivers available on the platform. Lyft was offering upto $10,000 in bonuses for new drivers!*

http://skift.com/2014/08/01/lyft-needs-new-york-city-drivers-so-badly-it-is-giving-them-10000-each/

*So now by mandating UberBLACK and UberSUV also fill UberX orders, Uber is seeking to improve it's already significant advantage in average time to pickup and also enhance the the quality of vehicle mix that is available to a rider requesting a UberX ride in NYC!

Now what is the ultimate goal of this Uber vs Lyft war? KILL LYFT!!

In March and April when Lyft raised $250M, it was valued at $700M and operated in 30 markets. One of the investors was Chinese internet giant Alibaba. (Alibaba IPO is slated for mid Sept, and will be the BIGGEST IPO EVER IN HISTORY!) Around this time Uber was valued at $3.5B. Now Uber's valuation is $18B and I will guess Lyft's to be $3B conservatively. (Lyft is in 60 markets now.)

http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-33410

http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/two-tech-upstarts-plot-each-others-demise-1407800744?mobile=y

After the news of Operation Slog broke, Uber made a statement that Lyft investors had pressured Uber to buyout Lyft! But Uber does not think it needs to pony up $3B in cash & stock when it can just KILL LYFT by choking it off Riders & Drivers!

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/0...i_war_apps_accuse_each_other_of_dirty_tricks/

So now we have the Uber rate cuts designed specifically to undercut Lyft, aggressive campaign to recruit Lyft drivers to also drive for Uber, and now adding UberBLACK & UberSUV as available UberX vehicles at UberX prices! Is it starting to make sense to anyone?

The only objective of ALL UBER POLICIES IS: KILL LYFT!
*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please help in either confirming or dispelling this hypothesis by just posting the comparative Uber vs Lyft rates in the 60 markets that Lyft is competing with Uber. No comments please, just the rate comparisons, if you don't mind. Thank you!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago Rates



















Chicago Rates


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

If you are looking for rate comparisons, this guy did the work for you. The spreadsheet has rates as of 8/24. He also has Lyft power driver bonus coded in. His base assumption is 10 hours a week though, so if you don't do anything you are looking at an apples to apples 20% commission comparison.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cJkSQnDy5HtuAxWdYh52zYquIfd6jKWEodKlUwiCiAg/edit#gid=0

http://therideshareguy.com/do-drivers-make-more-money-with-lyft-or-uber/


----------



## KibblesNBitz (Aug 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Chicago Rates
> 
> View attachment 1019
> 
> ...


Whoa! I can't believe Chicagos rates! That's absurdly low. Here in LA it's $1.10/mile and $.21/min


----------



## marc (Sep 3, 2014)

Chicago rates are ridiculously low now AND they are now charging 20% commission again AND there is a service for of $10/week for using their device! All of that means I no longer drive for them.


----------



## KibblesNBitz (Aug 29, 2014)

marc said:


> Chicago rates are ridiculously low now AND they are now charging 20% commission again AND there is a service for of $10/week for using their device! All of that means I no longer drive for them.


In surprised they still have any drivers!!! Goodness


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

I am still torn on whether to turn in my phone yet or not. I already have a rule now that I will not pick up non-surge rides. Last week, I really didn't get any surge rides. This week I have had 3 surge rides. We'll see how I do this week before deciding.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I had several repeat customers today asking me what's going on with Uber 
because they see lately a lot of:

- Drivers who don't speak English
- Rude drivers
- Lot's of cancellations by drivers
- Angry drivers
- They say Uber experience start to resemble cab experience

They have no idea of rates or anything, if Uber would raise rates
it will probably have no effect as long as it's cheaper then a cab.

On the upside, they are suddenly so happy to see me.
They text ahead of time with details, wait outside and are very appreciative.


----------



## carleaux (Aug 1, 2014)

I signed up for Lyft in Chicago thinking I'd do better with the tips and maybe enjoy the clientele more. While I do think that the passengers have been more friendly as a whole, I can't stay online with Lyft. I am getting less that half the action and driving a lot further between pickups. Even at the lower rates with Uber, I am so busy I average one trip every 10-15 minutes all day and still net around $17/hour after vehicle expenses. With Lyft I am at $8/hour, including tips. I have only received tips on 20% of my trips so far, so they haven't even amounted to much.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

carleaux said:


> I signed up for Lyft in Chicago thinking I'd do better with the tips and maybe enjoy the clientele more. While I do think that the passengers have been more friendly as a whole, I can't stay online with Lyft. I am getting less that half the action and driving a lot further between pickups. Even at the lower rates with Uber, I am so busy I average one trip every 10-15 minutes all day and still net around $17/hour after vehicle expenses. With Lyft I am at $8/hour, including tips. I have only received tips on 20% of my trips so far, so they haven't even amounted to much.


Hi @carleaux ! Welcome to the forum! 

Is your avatar a pic of your actual car for UberX and Lyft? Are you doing SideCar as well?


----------



## carleaux (Aug 1, 2014)

That is my car, not for ride sharing though. I use my VW Routan for that. If I used my LEAF I'd end up on the side of LSD with a dead battery. Probably a 1 -star rating too.

I don't use Sidecar, only Lyft and Uber.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I had several repeat customers today asking me what's going on with Uber
> because they see lately a lot of:
> 
> - Drivers who don't speak English
> ...


Imo it would have no effect even if it was a bit more than a cab (assuming service was a good as it was previously). People like Uber because cabs suck, they aren't gonna decide to not go out to the bars because it's $18 instead of $14.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

KibblesNBitz said:


> Whoa! I can't believe Chicagos rates! That's absurdly low. Here in LA it's $1.10/mile and $.21/min


L.A. rates are absurdly low, Uber drivers will starve before Lyft goes anywhere!


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

FYI, you can download a copy of my spreadsheet and change the hours to whatever number you'd like. Or copy it to your own Google Drive. I try and update it every time there's a big pricing change.

I drive part time so I have the luxury of scaling back my hours if rates go lower than what I think is worth to drive. With the latest cuts, yes I drive less, but I still can make good money during fri/sat nights and holidays. It's not the $30-$45/hr I was making before but it's still around $20-$30 in LA/OC. I feel for the people who do this full time but at the same time this is what happens when you completely put your faith/rely on someone else for a paycheck. 

My advice to those who are unhappy with their pay is to diversify your income: drive for other rideshare companies, take advantage of all the sign-up/referral bonuses, etc Personally, I'd take it one step further and diversify with another separate industry so when things like this happen it won't be as devastating to your income.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> FYI, you can download a copy of my spreadsheet and change the hours to whatever number you'd like. Or copy it to your own Google Drive. I try and update it every time there's a big pricing change.
> 
> I drive part time so I have the luxury of scaling back my hours if rates go lower than what I think is worth to drive. With the latest cuts, yes I drive less, but I still can make good money during fri/sat nights and holidays. It's not the $30-$45/hr I was making before but it's still around $20-$30 in LA/OC. I feel for the people who do this full time but at the same time this is what happens when you completely put your faith/rely on someone else for a paycheck.
> 
> My advice to those who are unhappy with their pay is to diversify your income: drive for other rideshare companies, take advantage of all the sign-up/referral bonuses, etc Personally, I'd take it one step further and diversify with another separate industry so when things like this happen it won't be as devastating to your income.


I looked at rate comparison earlier today. Unfortunately my spreadsheet knowledge is zero!

Are your rates up-to-date? There were rate cuts in DC, Boston and New Jersey that were announced within the last week.

Would it be took much to ask for you to post some kind of comparison, maybe just the rates themselves, on this forum.

Thank you!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Daimler Expands Into Ride Sharing*
http://online.wsj.com/articles/daimler-moves-into-ride-sharing-economy-1409750844

A worthy competitor to Uber might be taking shape after all! Learn to treat your drivers as an asset and not as Disposable Commodity!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Daimler Expands Into Ride Sharing*
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/daimler-moves-into-ride-sharing-economy-1409750844
> 
> A worthy competitor to Uber might be taking shape after all! Learn to treat your drivers as an asset and not as Disposable Commodity!


Really wanted to read that article. Unfortunately I am not a subscriber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Really wanted to read that article. Unfortunately I am not a subscriber.


That's strange! I'm not a subscriber either, yet I was able to read the complete article by reaching it from Google News.
Here is even more detailed article.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...lity-in-the-21st-century/?wp_login_redirect=0


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

hard to tell - not sure what I'm looking at, Chi1cabby.
what part of this: 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-vs-lyft-whats-really-going-on.2948/#post-29630


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> hard to tell - not sure what I'm looking at, Chi1cabby.
> what part of this:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-vs-lyft-whats-really-going-on.2948/#post-29630


My original post at the very top, thanx!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

winston said:


> Imo it would have no effect even if it was a bit more than a cab (assuming service was a good as it was previously). People like Uber because cabs suck, they aren't gonna decide to not go out to the bars because it's $18 instead of $14.


especially with the SHARE ap


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I looked at rate comparison earlier today. Unfortunately my spreadsheet knowledge is zero!
> 
> Are your rates up-to-date? There were rate cuts in DC, Boston and New Jersey that were announced within the last week.
> 
> ...


Yes they are up to date. What exactly would you like me to post? I can make a couple easy to view charts and some summary stuff. Want it in this thread or a new one?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dude that would be awesome! 

Their advertised rates: per mile, per minute, base, minimum fare. Then perhaps a short 1 mile distance fare of 5 minutes: a medium 3.5 mile of 15 minutes; and lastly a longer 10 mile fare 20 plus minutes on a expressway.
Please use your own judgement in the fare comparisons as to what layout would make the comparisons easy to visually grasp. Also if you think that my sample fare calculations are not representative, please feel free to massage them the way you think would make them more representative.
If this is too much to put in one graphic, break it down the way you like!
I Really do appreciate this!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Here's the article (it does require a subscription):
Daimler AG DAI.XE +1.73%Daimler AGGermany: Xetra €63.99 +1.09+1.73% Sept. 4, 2014 4:33 pm Volume (Delayed 15m) : 3.41M P/E Ratio 10.35Market Cap€67.29 Billion Dividend Yield 3.52% Rev. per Employee €448,5866564636210a11a12p1p2p3p4p5p09/03/14 Daimler Acquires Uber Rival Ri...09/03/14 August Auto Sales Reach for Re...09/02/14 China Troubles for OSI Reflect...More quote details and news »DAI.XE inYour ValueYour ChangeShort position Wednesday became the first major car maker to enter the ride-sharing business, a fast-growing market currently dominated by startups like Uber Technologies Inc.
Daimler, whose Mercedes-Benz cars are popular with taxi services in parts of Europe, said it would acquire the U.S.'s RideScout LLC and Germany-based Intelligent Apps GmbH, which operates the mytaxi cab-booking app.
The value of the acquisitions is small at less than $100 million, according to people familiar with the situation. Daimler is making the acquisitions through its Moovel GmbH unit, in which Daimler has consolidated its mobility services business, including Car2Go GmbH. Car2Go acquired a minority stake in mytaxi in 2012.
A spokeswoman for Moovel declined to comment on the price of the deals. A spokeswoman for Uber didn't immediately respond to a request for comment.








* WSJD is the Journal's home for tech news, analysis and product reviews.*

Samsung Unveils a Curved Phone and a VR Headset
Sony Unveils Two Wearable Devices
Celebrity Apple Hack: What You Can Do to Deter Attacks
LinkedIn Considers Changes After China Censorship Revealed
Young urban consumers who have grown up sharing music, movies and other services over the Internet now realize that it is often cheaper to share a car than to shoulder the costs of insurance and gas. As ride sharing increases in popularity, the cost of a ride is nearly the same or lower than taking a taxi, making ride sharing an alternative to the traditional cab.
The ride-sharing market has largely been controlled by technology startups like Uber and Lyft Inc. Both are based in San Francisco, but Lyft only operates in U.S. cities, while Uber is present in 45 countries.
Investors recently gave Uber an $18.2 billion valuation. Other, smaller ride-sharing companies, such as Sidecar, have also tried to gain market share.
RideScout, which started operating last November, is present in 69 cities in North America. The smartphone app helps users find the easiest way to get from one point to another using different modes of transportation, including public transit, car- or bike-share.
Mytaxi, on the other hand, acts as a middleman, connecting taxi users and taxi drivers world-wide by allowing users to order taxis with an app.
One of the reasons Daimler chose to acquire these companies was to hire the entrepreneurs behind the technology at each firm, said one of the people.
Online car-services companies, and market leader Uber in particular, have faced stiff opposition from established taxi operators in several countries. Uber's smartphone app, UberPop, lets users hail cars driven by both professional and nonprofessional drivers.
A German court recently banned UberPop service pending a hearing into whether the company poses unfair competition to taxi-service companies. The court ruled that UberPop doesn't have the necessary licenses and driver insurance that taxi operators are required to have to transport passengers. Uber is challenging the ruling.
In France, the Senate in July passed a bill that would require online car-service companies to return to their headquarters or a parking garage between each client, unless they have a prior reservation. The bill, which heads to the National Assembly for a vote in the fall, would also forbid the companies from showing live locations of available cars on a map.
In June, thousands of European taxi drivers snarled traffic in cities across the continent, protesting car-hailing services provided by Uber and others. Drivers have complained that the services aren't competing on a level playing field.
Daimler's Mercedes-Benz is the world's third-largest maker of premium cars by sales. It has been racing to retake the lead from Munich-based rival BMW, BMW.XE +1.54%Bayerische Motoren Werke AGGermany: Xetra €91.40 +1.39+1.54% Sept. 4, 2014 4:33 pm Volume (Delayed 15m) : 1.26M P/E Ratio 10.25Market Cap€58.16 Billion Dividend Yield 2.84% Rev. per Employee €698,6809291908910a11a12p1p2p3p4p5p09/03/14 Daimler Acquires Uber Rival Ri...09/03/14 August Auto Sales Reach for Re...09/02/14 Corrections & AmplificationsMore quote details and news »BMW.XE inYour ValueYour ChangeShort position which passed Mercedes in 2005. Audi AG NSU.XE -0.42%Audi AGGermany: Xetra €592.50 -2.50-0.42% Sept. 4, 2014 3:20 pm Volume (Delayed 15m) : 65 P/E Ratio 6.20Market Cap€25.59 Billion Dividend Yield 0.68% Rev. per Employee €696,07259559459359210a11a12p1p2p3p4p5p09/02/14 Chinese Firms Lure Executives ...09/02/14 BMW Unveils Bulletproof Car09/02/14 U.S. Firms Feel Unwelcome in C...More quote details and news »NSU.XE inYour ValueYour ChangeShort position is the world's second-largest seller of luxury cars. Daimler chalked up revenue of nearly €118 billion ($155 billion) last year and net profit of €8.7 billion. The company sold 1.6 million cars world-wide in 2013.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@The Rideshare Guy please post the rate comparisons in this thread. I started this thread to lay and test out my hypothesis that All Uber Policy changes are being designed to *KILL LYFT*. Your rate comparisons would either offer concrete proof to either furthering or dispelling this hypothesis.

PS: Can you please color code the chart like you did in your original comparison. Thank you so much!


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> especially with the SHARE ap


Exactly, when you are talking about 3 passengers splitting a $20 fare, the 15% cut is $1 each, who cares. Uber think demand has gone up because of lower rates (or they are just lying to drivers) but I'd say most of my rides were new riders and none of them cared/new exactly what it costs, they had just recently heard about it and decided to try it.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @The Rideshare Guy please post the rate comparisons in this thread. I started this thread to lay and test out my hypothesis that All Uber Policy changes are being designed to *KILL LYFT*. Your rate comparisons would either offer concrete proof to either furthering or dispelling this hypothesis.
> 
> PS: Can you please color code the chart like you did in your original comparison. Thank you so much!


I'm working on something with the admin for this site along those lines. For now though, I already have a city by city Uber v Lyft comparison table in my spreadsheet.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Rideshare Guy said:


> I'm working on something with the admin for this site along those lines. For now though, I already have a city by city Uber v Lyft comparison table in my spreadsheet.


I do really appreciate this! Whatever you are able to put together will be illuminating, I'm sure!
Thank you!


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Daimler Expands Into Ride Sharing*
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/daimler-moves-into-ride-sharing-economy-1409750844
> 
> A worthy competitor to Uber might be taking shape after all! Learn to treat your drivers as an asset and not as Disposable Commodity!


Their cabs are new Mercedes E-class.. Nice!


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Back to the OP…….I think most of us have suspected that this race to the bottom was to choke lyft. I certainly hope this is the case and we can look forward to rising fares.


Fingers crossed.


At least now the device fee is gone….. one can just sit back and hope. I feel for the ones here that depend solely on ridesharing for their income.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber vs. Lyft: The credit cards don't lie*

*http://fortune.com/2014/09/11/uber-vs-lyft-the-credit-cards-dont-lie/*

*PS: Can someone please post a link to this thread in the comments of this article...I can't seem to from my phone. Thanx!*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber's Revenue Is 12 Times The Size of Lyft's, New Study Says*

*http://www.wired.com/2014/09/ubers-revenue-12-times-bigger-lyfts-new-study-says/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*"The FutureAdvisor study also indicates that Uber is acquiring new riders at a much faster clip than its rival, adding between 6,200 and 7,300 per month during 2014, compared to between 1,100 and 1,500 added by Lyft"*

That couldn't be right, could it? On Monday TravisK said that Uber is adding 50000 drivers each month. And let's just say half of these new drivers are being onboarded here in the US. It doesn't seem to add up!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why Uber and Lyft Should Be Focusing Overseas*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/09/11/uber-lyft-slowing-growth-rate/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*







*
*Uber leaves Lyft behind in US drive*
By Tim Bradshaw in San Francisco
Uber's rivals may complain that it plays dirty, but the taxi and ride-sharing app's aggressive growth tactics seem to be paying off.

A new study of millions of credit card transactions shows that Uber has amassed a significant lead over its chief rival Lyft, as the two go head-to-head in a land-grab for the US market.

Uber's revenues are about 12 times larger than Lyft according to figures gathered from tens of thousands of their customers by FutureAdvisor, an investment advisory firm. Its revenues are also increasing 10 times faster, in absolute terms, and its drivers are typically paid a higher fare, FutureAdvisor found.

The average Uber ride costs $21 in the US, while Lyft's average is $13. One reason for the discrepancy is that Uber offers a wider range of options and price points, from luxury limo or regular taxi to ride-sharing, whereas Lyft offers just two tiers for its lower-cost ride-sharing service.

However, both start-ups have seen growth rates fall from about 25 per cent in June 2013 to 10 per cent a year later, according to FutureAdvisor. Uber disputes any slowdown, after chief executive Travis Kalanick said in June that its growth rate has increased this year compared with last.

The rare insight into the fiercely competitive market for taxi apps is taken from an analysis of anonymised transaction data from 3.8m US credit and debit cards, obtained by FutureAdvisor from a partner.

Until recently, groups operating at Uber's scale would probably have been publicly traded, giving investors a quarterly view into their performance. But the company's ability to raise $1.2bn from private investors this summer, while fuelling its rapid growth, has also prevented such insights into its operations.

"We believe in bringing transparency to the performance of companies in the public eye," said FutureAdvisor, which does not share any venture capital investors with either Uber or Lyft.

Neither Uber nor Lyft would comment on its figures.

While Uber faces many competitors around the world, its scrap with Lyft in its home market has been particularly bitter. Both companies have accused the other's employees of deliberately hailing then cancelling rides from their rival's service.

Documents leaked to tech news site The Verge last month showed Uber's controversial campaign to poach drivers from Lyft, using "street teams" armed with credit cards and disposable mobile phone numbers to hide their tracks. Lyft alleged this hit its drivers' income, while Uber maintains there was nothing unfair or illegal about its tactics.

Combined with its aggressive marketing, Uber's proposition of a slick but impersonal service appears to be winning more customers than Lyft's more community-led strategy, where passengers are encouraged to sit in the front seat alongside drivers and fist-bump each other.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

Haha, I posted this in the Lyft lounge and it got deleted within 5 minutes! They must have hired someone to censor the lounge posts because I've noticed a lot of stuff disappearing there.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Consumer spending data indicates Uber is far larger and growing faster than Lyft
http://pando.com/2014/09/11/consume...r-is-far-larger-and-growing-faster-than-lyft/


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber is really mistaken if it thinks it can destroy lyft.

I slowly started driving for lyft and with every ride I started to prefer it more and more over Uber.

Lyft is just cooler than uber to these younger hipper kids. And the interaction between driver and passenger way friendlier.

It's all about customer service. Uber is destroying itself. All of these garbage drivers/former cabbies are on uber because they don't have people personalities. I don't know of any former cabbies on lyft.

On the flipside uber has marketed uberx all wrong. If it's gonna be the cheaper alternative to its more expensive services they need to market it as such. Stop showing drivers in suits with that whole pseudo sophisticated theme having all these tacky cheap ass riders expecting to be waited on hand and foot for a dollar a mile.

As of now I'm doing both uber and lyft. If I ever happen to get a simultaneous ping I'm choosing the lyft rider over uber's

Also lyft power driver idea is way better than anything uber has brought to the table after a promotion ends.

Neither are perfect but I expect lyft to come out of this in a better place than before while uber is just gonna self destruct because they have no personality/customer service. It'd all money to them which is just tacky.

Get your shit together uber. I know you're reading this.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

If I am correct in my reasoning in this thread, The Average of UberX Rates will be further reduced by 10%

https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/

UberX, Lyft
Base $2.04 $1.53
Minute $0.27 $0.24
Mile $1.54 $1.43
Min Fare $5.06 $4.67


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber vs. Lyft: The credit cards don't lie*
> 
> *http://fortune.com/2014/09/11/uber-vs-lyft-the-credit-cards-dont-lie/*
> 
> *PS: Can someone please post a link to this thread in the comments of this article...I can't seem to from my phone. Thanx!*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Uber vs. Lyft: The credit cards don't lie*
Share icons

by

Erin Griffith


@eringriffith
 SEPTEMBER 11, 2014, 9:00 AM EDT








*The two dominant private transportation services can snipe at each other in the press all they want, but the data show their rivalry is rather lopsided.*

It's the tech world's favorite soap opera. With corporate sabotage, elaborate poaching schemes, price wars, and smear campaigns, why wouldn't it be? Each week presents a new wrinkle in the fight. (This week: On stage at the TechCrunch Disrupt conference, Uber investor Mike Arrington said Lyft is "annoying" and "constantly whining that you're beating them up" in an interview with Uber CEO Travis Kalanick.)

Which company is actually winning? According to data from FutureAdvisor, it's Uber by a landslide. The investment advisory firm analyzed the car-service spending habits of 3.8 million credit card users in the U.S. over the last year. Of those millions of people, 96,000 used Uber or Lyft. Of those 96,000, the vast majority used Uber.



This shouldn't come as much of a surprise; Uber had several years' head start on its rival and, until recently, operated in many more locations. In June 2013, Uber operated in 35 markets, while Lyft counted just 13. Over the last year, Lyft expanded to 60 cities; Uber now lists nearly 200 cities in 45 countries on its website.

Still, the real race is in revenue. Riders spent $26.4 million on 1.2 million Uber rides, compared to just $2.2 million on 170,000 Lyft rides, according to FutureAdvisor. Critically, the average cost per ride was higher for Uber, and the company added new riders faster on average. (At TechCrunch Disrupt, Kalanick said Uber adds 50,000 new drivers each month.)

This doesn't mean Lyft is toast, of course. FutureAdvisor collected data for the 12 months prior to May 2014 and limited its study to the United States, so it doesn't paint a full picture. But it's pretty clear who's looking at whom in the rearview.

WATCH: Uber vs. Lyft: Are drivers paying the price?

Uber's challenge in China

Harley-Davidson recalls 66,000 motorcycles with potential brake problems

Alstom board opts for GE, but has to find room for French government


E-mail

Tweet

Facebook

Google Plus

Linkedin
Share icons 
Comments Reprint


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Uber vs. Lyft: The credit cards don't lie*
> Share icons
> 
> ...


I read 5 articles based on CC Data from FutureAdvisor. (The links are posted on page 2 of this thread.)

But these articles don't disprove my hypothesis that ALL Uber Policy changes are being designed and implemented with ONE strategic aim:
*KILL LYFT!*


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I totally agree


----------



## Jim Sunny (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't think their aim is to kill Lyft. I think their aim is to devalue Lyft to the point where they're (Lyft) forced into a fire sale. And Lyft's response: lower fares and shut out drivers from all support. I'm not sure the boys on Sand Hill would approve...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

driveLA said:


> All of these garbage drivers/former cabbies are on uber because they don't have people personalities. I don't know of any former cabbies on lyft.


Now you do. I am on Lyft.
All cab drivers (former and current) are not garbage. Just like Uber/Lyft....there are good ones and bad and good reasons why someone might choose to drive for a ride sharing company instead of a Taxi company. While you may have some valid points about the difference in riders between Uber and Lyft....your insight into cab drivers leaves a LOT to be desired.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

I am going to do both, I met with a lyft person yesterday and she been doing lyft for 8 month, she says
she averages about $1000 per week and she has people she personally knows that are making
$2500/week with Lyft in Atlanta. She also told me with Lyft, you can make money being a mentor
and recruiter as well. You get bonuses etc. I did like the fact that they do have this mentoring program
in place because I learn everythin on my own with Uber. So I will see, I have to get a background check
etc. Once I am officially on board, I will update you guys on my progress.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Two very big points to be made here. Uber has several more expensive platforms that also get calculated. Lest we forget, Uber started as an alternative "black car service". Lyft was the original p2p platform targeting the less expensive rider. UberX was created to specifically target the Lyft portion of the market, not the other way around.

Uber has had a headstart and an incredible marketing campaign to generate business, but this is not The Hunger Games. Lyft is still immensely profitable and will continue to be so. Uber isn't going to destroy them because the lower the UberX prices get, in combination with how poorly the drivers get treated, it drives more of the better UberX drivers to start driving for Lyft. In my case, in conjunction with Uber.

As stated by another poster, if I get a hail from both, the Uber request is going to lose out on my service. The quality of Uber drivers in my city has _*plummeted*_. And Uber policies will continue to make it so. Eventually it will devolve to the level of cab service(if not already), and will attract like-minded customers. I have had Uber riders that I cannot wait until the ride is over and for them to be gone. I have yet to experience that with Lyft.

As the drivers keep getting squeezed, this trend will continue.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

TheDude said:


> .. it drives more of the better UberX drivers to start driving for Lyft. In my case, in conjunction with Uber..


I'd "guess" a large majority of Lyft drivers drive for both Uber and Lyft. I do.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

You are right @TheDude , that is exactly what I heard from the Lyft Driver here in Atlanta that I met yesterday. Alot of Uber drivers are joining Lyft... but I have not experience any issues with my Uber customers, I get tips practically every day, then again, I am not your typical Uber driver. I use what I know about the Law of Attraction to attract great customers to me


----------



## Jim Sunny (Sep 11, 2014)

For me, there's no need to run both aps simultaneously. I get enough business running Lyft alone -- I can't imagine a scenario where I'd benefit from two aps running side-by-side. In SF, as soon as I drop of a rider, within about a minute or so I get another request for a drive.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ever since Lyft came to town, they know that many Uber drivers like myself have joined to drive with Lyft, here is a way they have been trying to kill Lyft, by sending all the UberX drivers these hourly incentive deals, especially on the weekends to keep the radio on from 4PM to 2AM on Fridays and Saturdays and Sunday from 4 PM to 9 PM, so for the driver to keep the Uber radio constantly on and the Lyft radio off. There is days where I keep both on and whichever one dispatches me "beeps first" I turn the other one off until I drop off the customer and then turn both back on, what Uber is trying to do is to make sure you keep the Lyft radio off. The other sneaky thing is the $40 and hour gross is before they take their comission, they calculate their comission in the $40 Gross, another snake in the grass move.

What do you guys think of this.

























MAKE $40/HOUR THIS WEEK, GUARANTEED!

THIS WEEK IS GOING TO BE VERY BUSY!
WORK ANY OF THE HOURS BELOW AND WE'LL GUARANTEE YOU $40/HOUR!

GUARANTEE HOURS

Monday September 15th: 7AM-10AM & 5PM-8PM
Tuesday September 16th: 7AM-10AM & 5PM-8PM
Wednesday September 17th: 7AM-10AM & 5PM-8PM
Thursday September 18th: 7AM-10AM & 5PM-8PM
Friday September 19th : 7AM-10AM & 5PM-8PM

GUARANTEE CRITERIA

COMPLETE AT LEAST 1 TRIP PER HOUR
You must be online for the full hour(s)
Accept at least 90% of trip requests
Position yourself in busiest areas of the city (see coverage area) to be eligible for the guarantee
For each hour you're online, we'll guarantee you earn at least $40/hr in gross fares. If you earn less than that in gross fares, we'll make up the difference!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@cybertec69 you are doing the right thing for the long term good of all NYC Drivers.
It's better to have Two shitty bosses than just One shitty boss who want you to be working for them. That way you at least have a surviving chance by playing them off of one another.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Come on...those hours are the heart of morning & evening rush hours...
Note that the incentive is off on the weekend...
I think all the smart part timers avoid those hours and that's why Uber is offering the incentive...
These hours will try a man's heart and soul day after day...
And Uber wants to take your heart and soul...


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Guarantee hours only work out if you can game the system to meet their requirements, while accepting as few rides as possible. Guarantee $ has no commission taken out of it. In Houston the guarantee was usually weekend nights, and based on acceptance rate. Now it's a shorter/cheaper guarantee and is based on getting 5 rides over a 5 hr period. You can game both systems but I am not sure about the one described above.


----------

